# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  My 3ft Paludarium with Frogs

## kr0nic

Well a few weeks back i decided to build a paludarium, the bottom section of the tank has about 12 cm of water in it (about 40L), theres then a land section i build using under gravel filter parts which has a layer of rocks (for drainage) then soil ontop. The driftwood on the left side has a large groove all the way through it so i attached the output of the pump to the top and it now acts as a very nice waterfall. 

Current inhabitants are 10 Red eye green tree frogs and 1 swordtail. I think i will eventually buy a few Spotted Blue Eyes for the water section. 

Heres 2 of the little fellas hanging out.
 

Full tank shot.


Heres a bunch of them sitting on a leaf, there really very social and love to climb all over each other.



Heres a picture of the tank with the moonlight on, this is great for watching them hunt for crickets as they are nocturnal eaters.

----------


## Thirteen

Nice tank. I think you can try to add some plants which clings on the background. Try having more ferns, they do good in vivarium. Btw, i'm curious but how do you actually create moonlight?

----------


## kr0nic

Yea i will be adding some plants to the background soon, probally a few air plants that dont have real roots and maybe another bromiliad. The moonlight on this tank was actually bought on ebay, its made of blue LED globes in a plastic casing. Iv made one myself before out of neon lights designed to go in computers.

----------


## Thirteen

oic. Got something to share with you. here is a link on how to make a vivarium, though it is in chinese words, the pictures explains almost everything. It looks great. Might give u some ideas on improvements u can make. 

I always wonder why blue LED = moonlight. Lol. initially i thought that is UV light.

----------


## stormchild

hmm.. you mentioned spotted blue eyes... Are those aquatic frogs? 

Anyway, nice tank! Post more pics when you have those backdrop plants ready.  :Grin:

----------


## kr0nic

> hmm.. you mentioned spotted blue eyes... Are those aquatic frogs? 
> 
> Anyway, nice tank! Post more pics when you have those backdrop plants ready.


Nope there a native Australian fish 


Thanks for the link Thirteen, shows a few tips i think i will be able to use.

----------


## jwuog

Wow, kronic, this native fish of yours is stunning.

Like some sort of killifish/guppy. May I know what's the name?

----------


## Thirteen

welcome =) the fish has nice finage and shine..wonder if sg have them. Their actual name is spotted blue eyes?

----------


## illumnae

They're also known as Gertrude's rainbowfish, if i'm not mistaken. Midori brought in a batch of these recently

----------


## kr0nic

There scientific name is _Pseudomugil gertrudae

There a very amazing fish and can survive in extremes of water conditions, from 15 C to 40C and they can also live in fresh or salt water with very high salinity levels. And as illumnae said they are also known as Gertrudes rainbowfish, although here in Australia we mainly know them as spotted blue eyes.
_

----------


## Thirteen

15 C to 40C.. oh my...rather hardy fish huh.

----------


## dwgi32

Nice tank setup there, and the fish is stunning. Is it a community fish?

----------


## kr0nic

Yes very much a community fish, growing to just over a inch they probally wont do that well with large fish but regular community fish would be fine with them.

----------


## dwgi32

Keep it up man, thumb up!

----------


## Merviso

Hi, this is very nice! Thanks for sharing  :Kiss: 

By the way, will the frog jump into the water and eat the fish when they are hunger ?  :Grin:

----------


## kr0nic

I hope not! The frogs do like going for a swim sometimes but dont bother the fish yet.

----------


## yyylarry

Very nice tank! Very natural look... Your frogs look like it is enjoying it.

----------


## Graeme

I like the paludarium!!

Also like your taste in fish!! :Grin: 
Have you posted the tank on any aussie forums?


Graeme

----------


## kr0nic

Yep its been put on www.aquariumlife.com.au & Overclockers australia (not a aquatic forum i know)

Nice to see another aussie here

----------


## inimicus

Nice set up....

Are those red eye green tree frogs or white's tree frog? Can you tell me where i can get some at that size please?

----------


## kr0nic

> Nice set up....
> 
> Are those red eye green tree frogs or white's tree frog? Can you tell me where i can get some at that size please?


They are red eye green tree frogs. They are a Australian native frog and i do not know if you can get them outside of australia. They are different to the red eye tree frogs iv seen people keep in the USA as my guys stay much smaller.

----------


## inimicus

Cool

and which state of Australia are you in staying in currently?

----------


## Orion

> Nice set up....
> 
> Are those red eye green tree frogs or white's tree frog? Can you tell me where i can get some at that size please?


I think it is listed as a protected species in Singapore and therefore not allowed to keep unless apply for permit, AVA quarantine, for scientific research etc... We are afraid they may escape and spread around breeding and cause bio-unbalance although I have not seen a wild Singapore frog for decades!

----------


## inimicus

Ah thanks 

i know about the species allowed in this tiny island. I did not see that kronic was from aus hence was curious as to where he obtained the red eye green tree frogs from. Cute little fellas.

----------


## Orion

> welcome =) the fish has nice finage and shine..wonder if sg have them. Their actual name is spotted blue eyes?


Saw them at Sea View in Jalan Kayu. They are quite young and small, best of all only 70cents each with further discount for 25pcs!

----------


## DanNiErSi

i think the one you saw was not the fish in the picture i guess you mistaken already , cause i when down yesterday and i saw the 70 cent is a blue eye , so i when to ask the worker there and show them the picture stored in my hand phone and they told me the don't have this at all, and i try pasir ris farm area also don't have it =(

hoping that can be able to get in Singapore

----------


## x3christian1

awesome tank, what size is it?

----------


## kr0nic

3ft wide, 2ft high 2ft deep

----------


## x3christian1

how many gallons is that?

----------


## sunfowerggs

Thank you so much for the post. It's really useful. :Blah:  :Jump for joy: 


demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne

----------


## drunkenchivas

Really beatiful tank.

----------

